# suche skype-ersatz, mit dem ich zu skype telefonieren kann



## ultramann (6. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,

mein skype will nicht mehr (warum auch immer), es stürzt nach ner halben minute ab. finde auch keine lösung dafür, weswegen ich es aufgegeben habe. jetz wollt ich mal wissen, ob es ein ersatz für skype gibt, mit dem ich zu skype-kontakten telefonieren kann? hab bis jetz noch nichts gefunden....


----------



## kelevra (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja du hast nichts gefunden, weil es nichts gibt. Dadurch, dass Skype verschlüßelte Protokolle nutzt ist es eben nicht wie bei ICQ und Co möglich da einen Client nachzubauen. Selbst alternative Clients mit Skype Unterstützung setzen ein im Hintergrund laufendes Skype voraus.

Du wirst wohl dein Skype reparieren müssen.

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn? Hast du die aktuelle Skype-Version?
Hast du eine Neuinstallation versucht?

Bevor du Skype neu installierst, solltest du mal das alte über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren und die Ordner "Skype" und "skypePM" löschen. Diese findest du unter Vista/Win7 in C:\Users\[dein Name]\AppData\Roaming. Eventuell musst du vorher über die Ordneroptionen einschalten, dass versteckte Ordner angezeigt werden, da der Ordner "AppData" normalerweise versteckt ist. Alternativ gibst du den oben genannten Pfad einfach in die Adressleiste des Explorers ein und bestätigst mit Enter, dann kommst du auch in den Ordner Roaming.

Melde dich falls du weitere Hilfe brauchst oder etwas nicht klappt.


----------



## ultramann (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab win7 64bit. hab skype mehrmals neu installiert bzw. mit "revo uninstaller" deinstalliert. hab auch skype portable probiert, stürzt auch nach ner halben minute ab. hab jetz nochmal deinstalliert und den kompletten pc nach "skype" abgesucht und alles gelöscht, was der gefunden hat. ich teste das nochmal mit ner neuen installation.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

sind denn ALLE treiber aktuell? board, sound, grafik? windows aktuell? nutzt du ein USB-headset? auch da kann es neuere treiber geben. hast du irgendwelche anderen karten drin, zB TV-karte?

 mach mal virenscanner+firewall aus, auch das dann der störenfried sein.


----------



## ultramann (7. Dezember 2009)

es ging ja vorher, ohne dass ich was verändert hab. von einen auf den anderen tag war der fehler da.


----------



## Josef 96 (16. Januar 2011)

Ja des hatte ich auch mal....du musst es deinstallieren dann alle ordner von skype löschen und dann neu installieren


----------

